# Gan



## AlexPK (Sep 25, 2016)

I purchased GAN recently and I was wondering if Pinarello bike comes with a manual or some other replacement parts. 

Please let me know what should have come with the bike.

Thank you,


----------



## bohj63 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just bought a Rokh and got nothing however it was mail ordered. I don't think my wife Rokh came with anything either.


----------



## AlexPK (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you for the info.

I got a manual when I purchased a Specialized Allez. And I know Cannondale CAAD 8 also comes with a manual. So I expected same from Pinarello.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I bought a Gan RS back in June. In additional to the bike, I got the plugs/ports that are part of the Think2 system and a warranty book/manual but it didn't have all that much useful information - mainly just stuff like "bicycling is dangerous, use at your own risk, etc."


----------



## Raidgine (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi. Who knows how much the frame weighs GAN and GAN S (without equipment, only the frameset)?


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Raidgine said:


> Hi. Who knows how much the frame weighs GAN and GAN S (without equipment, only the frameset)?


Would be interested in this as well.


----------

